# What games did you purchase !



## Faun (Feb 28, 2011)

Let's start a thread about it. Post pics of the game CD with the cover or any other artistic way you can think of. List out the issues too or something you found quite interesting.

So here is my list:

1. STALKER Call Of Pripyat
2. Metro 2033  (Requires internet connection to authenticate in steam, then download a frikkin update, after that you can play it offline)
3. Need For Speed Hot Pursuit

Will be posting pics soon once I get home. 

Just keep on updating it whenever you show some love to the game you like.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2011)

I recently bought

1. GTA : EFLC @ 499
2. GRiD @ 299



Installing GTA:EFLC is a pain in the a$$ process. Took me nearly ~20 minutes. And again since i don't have Internet conn at home, i need to activate it online(*sigh*) in office, d/l some file and go home, do the offline activation and play it.

Gonna buy
ICC Cricket 2011
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

1)Bad Company 2 @999
2)Cod Black Ops   @2800~
3)Crysis 2           @999
4)GTA 4              @499

And many other ps3 titles.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

*img809.imageshack.us/img809/2776/screenshot20110228at730.th.jpg

Many more games like FIFA 06, FIFA 11, CoD: Black Ops (for cousin) etc.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

bought
GTA 4 @499
GTA 4 E.F.L.C. @499


----------



## azzu (Feb 28, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Gonna buy
> ICC Cricket 2011


is it released  ?
any news on SYS requirements ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone know what would be the price of Call of Duty:Modern Warfare?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 28, 2011)

2nd hand Chronicles of Riddick escape from butcher bay from a friend for 200bucks


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

azzu said:


> is it released  ?
> any news on SYS requirements ?



ICC Cricket World Cup 2011: PC: Flipkart Games

This game is just 224 bucks at Flipkart and 299 at shops.

*Operating System*: Windows XP/Vista/7

*CPU*: Intel 2.4 GHz Dual Core processor or greater
*
Sound Card*: DirectX compatible sound card

*RAM*:1 GB RAM (2 GB for Vista)

*Graphics*: 256 MB 6600 Nvidia graphics card or ATI equivalent


It can even run on old P4 machine....


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2011)

Do not remember purchasing...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> Anyone know what would be the price of Call of Duty:Modern Warfare?


Its around RS 700. On ebay it was RS.699


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 1, 2011)

NFS MW (Black Edition)
GTA IV
RON-Thrones and Patriots Gold Edition

plus some more, I need to checkout my DVD box
will post pics of boxes later


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> Do not remember purchasing...



that's very honest


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

Please be ontopic. Refrain from discussions. Just a log of games purchased and thoughts about that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^

Street Racing Syndicate - Purchased it around Oct 2008 and even wrote a review abt that

Read it here

Although i lost that game CD, i must say, i am pretty impresses with that game. Even thought it as a best game after MW, but it's not. 

This game is pretty good and if you ask me, its worth the bucks. BTW it was priced at 200 bucks only and game released on 2005. 

@Faun
What game are u playing now? Or what game you bought recently?


----------



## saddy (Mar 2, 2011)

BATTLEFIELD BAD COMPANY 2 @ 945
GTA : EFLC @ 499
ASSASSIN CREED 2 @ 999
CRYSIS @ 999

next games on list hopefully r 
Black ops and AC:brotherhood and if possible only if i upgrade my whole system then crysis 2


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2011)

BC2
Bioshock 2
AVP 2010
DS 2
DOOM III
Quake IV
Far Cry
SF IV
GTA: Vice City
Max Payne I
F.E.A.R.

Remember purchasing all these.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2011)

Best day of my life was: The day after finishing my final exams I bought BC2 and played MP for 8 hours. That kinda day won't return. 

And Crysis.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am banned from this thread.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

@asingh
what is DS2?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2011)

^ Dead Space 2

@asigh: PM if if you wanna sell that DS2 key.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2011)

1. Mass Effect 1 @299
2. Orange Box @680


----------



## Gaurav265 (Mar 5, 2011)

I purchase

nfs hot pursuit
dead rising 2
fifa 11

etc


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

I just remembered that i had also purchased these jewels as well
NFS Hot Persuit 2 @499 [this gentlemen, is the 1st game i purchased in my life]
007 : Nightfire @499 [this is the second]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ I think Crysis 2 is third isn't it??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

No, it ain't. After that i stopped counting.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> No, it ain't. After that i stopped counting.


Funny bro real funny. I liked your phase on Piracy too.
If you liked the game buy it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a lot to learn and repent when it comes to piracy.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

Mafia 2 Digital Deluxe Edition (wtf that means?) $10 (steam)


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2011)

Cricket Revolution 2009 @ 299... Thought of buying a cric game for long time and instead of Ashes, i've settled for this.


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2011)

In the long long ago, I bought:

Road Rash
NFS: Porsche 2000
Demolition Racer
EA Cricket WC 99

Then I purchased a good internet connection.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Mafia 2 Digital Deluxe Edition (wtf that means?) $10 (steam)


Well this Edition of games comes with following extras
1.Full Version of Mass Effect 2
2.Collector Armor and Assault Rifle
3.Incisor Rifle
4.OST
5.Digital Art Book
6.Documentary Video
7.Limited Edition Cerberus Network card granting access to bonus content

In Standard Edition you'll get only 1 ie Mass Effect 2.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Heh ? I think he is asking about Mafia 2. 
Mafia 2 deluxe editions contains nothing more then a few dlcs.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh Damn. I misread it as Mass effect 2 because he is playing mass effect right now so I thought he just purchased Mass Effect 2. Ma Bad.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Heh ? I think he is asking about Mafia 2.
> Mafia 2 deluxe editions contains nothing more then a few dlcs.



DLC, Which ones ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

> The Digital Deluxe Edition of Mafia 2 will feature exclusive content including the Made Man Pack, which pack unlocks two luxury cars and costumes.
> 
> A digital art book, orchestral soundtrack and a digital map of Empire Bay will also come bundled in the pack.



- CVG

And, I don't know if offer still stands, but.. Back then, Digital deluxe folks  use to get a free digital copy of Original Mafia.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> - CVG
> 
> And, I don't know if offer still stands, but.. Back then, Digital deluxe folks  use to get a free digital copy of Original Mafia.



Thanks. So I can download the extras (soundtrack) without downloading the whole game from steam ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

No idea. Never purchased a Digital Deluxe edition. But, I think, entire package comes as a bundle. No separate downloads.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 15, 2011)

I pre ordered Assassins Creed Brotherhood today on Flipkart @889..

Just can't wait for it!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> Thanks. So I can download the extras (soundtrack) without downloading the whole game from steam ?



You don't need to download the game again from steam. Buy the game, download it till it hits 1%. Exit steam. Go to steam\steamapps\common

You will see a mafia folder. Copy your game there and then resume the download. After that the game will be download within 5 mins if there are no updates.


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2011)

Assassin's Creed 2 @404 from FlipKart

The game requires internet connection throughout the gameplay. But there are alternatives.

Graphics are not that good :/ I think I am getting bored with the gameplay too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't worry about the drm thingy. Ubisoft released an update to remove the constant online connectivity crap for the drm. 

And congratz on the purchase.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

@ Faun
If you have played AC then I think you shouldn't get bored because this game is fast paced than AC and if its your first AE game then just wait a bit gameplay will become interesting after a while.


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Don't worry about the drm thingy. Ubisoft released an update to remove the constant online connectivity crap for the drm.
> 
> And congratz on the purchase.


Already started the game, where is the link to that patch ?



gameranand said:


> @ Faun
> If you have played AC then I think you shouldn't get bored because this game is fast paced than AC and if its your first AE game then just wait a bit gameplay will become interesting after a while.



Yeah, I can see that it is better than AC 1


----------



## sasuke (Mar 19, 2011)

My steam Games:

*img847.imageshack.us/img847/9741/60005536.jpg

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/657/83726430.jpg


and i have GTA 4, GTA 4 episodes from liberty city and NFS hot pursuit 2010 in dvd.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

^^ Where are your steam games screenshot or list???
Its blank in your post.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> You don't need to download the game again from steam. Buy the game, download it till it hits 1%. Exit steam. Go to steam\steamapps\common



I found the soundtrack there, listening to the score now  Game is still at 75% download


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 20, 2011)

Did the method work?
I mean, did you get 75% progress quickly or not?


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Did the method work?
> I mean, did you get 75% progress quickly or not?



I don't have the DVD/ I bought it off steam.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 20, 2011)

Aree yaar! You will need to get the dvd. Don't worry, since you've bought it, its legal to get the dvd and make sure that you've a fast installation. Its like a backup to be precise. And the dvd it self is a steam backup which was upped in the net.

I installed black ops on steam this way. With my connection its stupid to download the whole game twice.


----------



## saddy (Mar 20, 2011)

Have found this site www.cdkeyhouse.com. They sell legit game keys and once we buy the key we can download the game through steam  or EA manager.and plus side of it is that they send the key within 5 mins to ur email after verfiying the purshase .I have already bought Bad company 2 key from this site.and planing to buy  Black ops and AC brotherhood too. one thing i like from this site is that they give discount on games keys rather than steam which cuts its own profit that about 2 to 5 %.whereas they give 10 % cheaper games..so this is another step to stop piracy of games.


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally, download completed for Mafia 2. Gotta play today 

And the best games at the best prices are AC 2 (@404) and Mass Effect (@299).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Got Just Cause 2 @499, activated on steam. I hope it will be mindless fun


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 21, 2011)

GTA 4 
GTA Vice City
GTA SA
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Far Cry 2
COD MW
COD MW 2
COD World at War
COD Black Ops
Tomb Raider Underworld
NFS MW
NFS Carbon
NFS Hot pursuit
NFS Shift
NFS 2
Moto Racer ( Purchased in 2000)
Recoil ( Purchased in 2000)
Counter Strike
Urban Terror
and many more


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rift+6month Sub
complete Steam List


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2011)

ME 2 @652 another chapter with Liara
Serious Sam HD @294 yeah baby !
Prince of Persia @299
Kane & Lynch : Dead Men @299
Colin Mcrae DiRT @299

ordered from flipkart


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2011)

.my first game purchased was midtown madness


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> another chapter with Liara


Only if you get shadow broker DLC.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Only if you get shadow broker DLC.



It's enough for me if she will be there as a companion


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

No she won't be a companion at all. She is just a information broker on Illium to give you info about two of the squad members you have to recruit and nothing else. Even in Shadow broker DLC she completes one mission with us and I won't tell you the second part because its a spoiler of what she will become. But one thing for sure this is one of the best DLCs ever made for a game believe me its totally worth it.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember buying these games a very long time ago when i was still at school;Quite surprisingly,I can recall most of their prices too-
PC games:
Need for speed 4 @ Rs 499
F1 2000 @ Rs 499
Heavy Gear ~ Rs 400
Superbike 2000 @ Rs 499
Need for speed 3 @ Rs 499
NFS V Porsche 2000 @ Rs 1299

Deus Ex @ Rs 1299(I had never tried a FPS-RPG hybrid before and so I was absolutely enthralled by its intricate storyline and superb gameplay-Deus ex is one of the finest games I have ever played and I have many fond memories of it!)

Unreal @ Rs 499
Unreal Tournament @ Rs 1299
SC:Chaos Theory @ Rs 700
Prince of Persia 3D @ Rs 400
POP:Two thrones @ Rs 1299 but the game disc was terribly scratched,so I had to return it and get Moto GP 3 for Rs 600 instead.
Tomb Raider 4 @ Rs 200

I probably bought a lot of other PC games as well but their names elude me at the moment.Back in those days,games were not as easily or as widely available as they are now and sometimes,one had to go to great lengths in order to procure them.Even pirated versions of popular games were often sold for astronomical prices.

After getting my Xbox 360,i bought the following:

PGR 3 @ Rs 2499(boring!)
Dead or alive 4 @ Rs 2499
Kameo:elements of power @ Rs 1599
Gears of War @ Rs 2499
Smackdown vs Raw 2007 @ Rs 2499
Burnout paradise @ Rs 1800(turned out to be a total waste of money because of it's utterly repetitive and monotonous gameplay)
The Darkness @ Rs 1800
Mass Effect @ Rs 1800.

Console games are just too damn expensive in this country!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2011)

Received my copy of Killzone 3 CE today. Its been a while since i purchased a console game.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

Mafia 1 @$2.49


----------



## varunb (Apr 13, 2011)

The past 2 months have been full of PC game purchases for me: Bulletstorm, Assassins Creed Brotherhood Deluxe edition, Crysis 2 Ltd Edition.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

Bioshock 1 and 2 @$9.98


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Borderlands: Game of the Year
BioShock 2


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2011)

Price of Persia 3D


----------



## King-Of-Hearts (Apr 14, 2011)

Gta 4.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

Borderlands: Game of the Year @$7.50


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 14, 2011)

^ I got it as well.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ I got it as well.


Open Steam. Click on Borderlands and then Click on CD Key. Could you please tell me which 3 items you see?


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 14, 2011)

That's because those two comes with securerom other 2 don't. Check DLC section, you'll have all 4.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> That's because those two comes with securerom other 2 don't. Check DLC section, you'll have all 4.


True.  thanks for the clarification.


----------



## varunb (Apr 14, 2011)

Purchased Borderlands - GOTY.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2011)

Purchased Bully Scholarship Edition @ $3.74 = 165 INR

Hell, its cheaper than the local piracy store. 

Steam FTW!


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 17, 2011)

these are my steam games & also got dues ex,c&c 3 kane's wraith in dvd.
If anybody plays strategy games here pm me i will post steam acc id.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

Max Payne 1 and 2
Bully Scholarship edition


----------



## Neuron (Apr 17, 2011)

^Are you seeking atonement for your old sins by buying such old games?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 17, 2011)

^atleast I am.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

Neuron said:


> ^Are you seeking atonement for your old sins by buying such old games?


I don't have a gf  ,so all my love is for games and things like that 

Got Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition from steam


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2011)

Shrill shrieks of Big Sisters are frikkin hair raising !


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2011)

Killzone 3, 2 weeks back.


----------



## Krow (May 7, 2011)

Are indie games like Braid available in CD/DVD format? I want to gift 'em to someone, hence asking.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

Braid isn't. Most of these Independent games are released via Digital Downloads. So you wouldn't get them on CD/DVD format.


----------



## baccilus (May 7, 2011)

Orange Box - Got it from Nextworld for 990/- back in 2007
BC2
GTA4
Borderlands GOTY from Steam sales


----------



## Krow (May 8, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Braid isn't. Most of these Independent games are released via Digital Downloads. So you wouldn't get them on CD/DVD format.



That is really sad.  Any ideas as to how to gift these games to people then? Burning to DVDs and sending sucks IMHO. Original boxes are waaaaay more awesome.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 9, 2011)

Well,  tell them to make a steam a/c and you can send the game easily.

Pre-ordered LA Noire.


----------

